# Watching tv



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My dog Misty watches tv...I know this because every time there is a dog in a commercial or on a show she runs to the tv and barks and barks! When she was a little puppy there was a Firestone commercial, whenever she heard the music she would come running and sit and watch...so funny..she also does this with another commercial, can't think of what it's for but it's a song saying I've been good I've been good and a DG is doing good things...so funny to watch! Anyone else's dogs do this? Cracks me up!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Maybe posted this i pn the wrong section...not a problem at all! Not sure how to change it to someplace else...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've never had a TV watcher but our DD & SIL's GSD does. It drives them crazy!


----------



## Heathhanly (Jan 10, 2013)

Meeka does it all the time - we have an RSPCA commercial here where a series of animals run across the screen, she always jumps up and her head moves as she follows them across the screen. Then she looks behind the TV to see where they've gone. 

I've attached a photo of her watching the best of breed footage from the last Crufts dog show - she was rapt.









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy love the TV especially if it an animal show. But yesterday the TV was left on in the morning and I heard growling and barking. Wendy Williams show was on and he didn't like her at all. I changed the channel and he stopped. Put Wendy back on and the growling and barking resumed. It was very funny to watch.


----------



## SammyinBC (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Haha that's so funny about the Wendy Williams show! I have to get a picture of Misty..she barks and barks at the dogs on any show or commercial! It cracks me up..but can be annoying when I want to hear the tv! Thanks all for letting me know my dog is normal!


----------



## Bellazmum (Oct 22, 2012)

Our Bella likes golf and hockey. She will lay in front of the tv while my husband is on the couch. If a goal is scored - she looks back at my hubby to ensure he saw it - if Tiger takes a bad shot - she has been known to roll onto her back and glance at my hubby as if to say "can you believe he messed that up?" I am sure it is the crowd moaning that sets her off - but it is soooo funny to see her do this 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Heathhanly said:


> Meeka does it all the time - we have an RSPCA commercial here where a series of animals run across the screen, she always jumps up and her head moves as she follows them across the screen. Then she looks behind the TV to see where they've gone.
> 
> I've attached a photo of her watching the best of breed footage from the last Crufts dog show - she was rapt.
> View attachment 213634
> ...


lol..Napoleon loves that RSPCA add too!


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Annie would only watch Bull Riding.... other than that, she wouldn't even glance at the tv!! Never figured out why she watched bull riding (or me for that matter!)!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

amy22 said:


> My dog Misty watches tv...I know this because every time there is a dog in a commercial or on a show she runs to the tv and barks and barks! When she was a little puppy there was a Firestone commercial, whenever she heard the music she would come running and sit and watch...so funny..she also does this with another commercial, can't think of what it's for but it's a song saying I've been good I've been good and a DG is doing good things...so funny to watch! Anyone else's dogs do this? Cracks me up!!


Our Cheyenne used to do that. It was annoying at the time, but I sure do miss it now. She would hear certain commercials and come running and stand on her back legs and bark and bark. She would pop the TV with her nose to hit the animals. She was dead on.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Haha boy our pups are funny! ....watching hockey?! Hahaha


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear loves TV. Probably because we always have the TV on if only for background noise. When bad guys come on the screen, he has gone in front of the set, hackles up and barked at them until they go away. I encourage it (to my husbands chagrin) by saying "you tell 'em!"

He really likes fast movements and bright colors. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

My old terrier will check out the tv if there are newborn puppies crying.

The best is when my husband puts in a Lardy training DVD (field). One of our Goldens will watch with intensity. When she sees the bird launched she will run and look behind the tv to see where it landed!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm just amazed that they can tell what is on tv and react to it!ni think its neat!


----------

